# LAPD Recruitment Ads



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

LAPD job opening ended up on a pro-police, conservative website and everyone panicked

Seriously? 
Can't have patriotic, conservative recruits?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Classic. I've never seen racism, sexism or bigotry on Breitbart but their perception isn't usually reality. There are some great Cops stuck there but I wouldn't work there for all the tea in China. My PD hired a couple of liberals. One couldn't find her ass with both hands so she screwed the Lt. for protection and then feigned hostile work environment. The other brought down morale with his miserable thought policing, no one could joke around him and ultimately, he robbed a CVS to fuel his pill problem before MSP put an end to his nonsense. Unsure whether he's still in prison but the point is that they bring a ton of drama and don't belong in policing. We don't have a hide-a-job for everyone.

May LAPD's conservative Officers retire honorably before they're burned at the stake.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw that Flint, MI had recruitment ads. The first one was basically, "Ok, we can't pay you much, but think of the good you'll be doing. PLEASE, ANYONE, WE WANT YOU! Our water just might even be safe soon, but honestly, you don't have to live here, just work here, PLEASE?"


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Used to get mad reading this stuff.

Now my standard reply is "have a nice day"

Liberals deserve everything that's coming to them.


----------

